# As I Lay Dying



## Writer87 (Jul 3, 2006)

....


----------



## Aevin (Jul 4, 2006)

I love this book.  ONe of the only things by Faulkner I actually enjoyed.

Vardaman's point of view was the coolest!  "Cooked and et!"  I also enjoyed reading about Darl.  The book just had a nasty sense about it ...  How utterly morbid.  Very fun.

Oh ...  And one more thing.

My mother is a fish.


----------



## IamLegend (Jul 13, 2006)

Really? I found this one to be extremely hard to read, and I'm no idiot. I've read almost all of Faulkner's works, all of which I enjoyed thoroughly. This one, however, I deemed a lesser work of quality, and thought it was much more confusing than any of his other work. To each his own I suppose. [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## kad barma (Jul 17, 2006)

Writer87 said:
			
		

> _Faulkner's writing is simple_


huh?

faulkner's prose was so convoluted and opaque as to be arguably the most parodied of all authors.

from the ole miss website, in his honor:

If imitation is   the sincerest form of flattery, then Faulkner must be among the most sincerely   flattered writers of this or any century: a writer of prose distinctively   styled fashioned composed often with unusual or missing punctuation   capitalization wordforms (not to mention long expanses of language that   continue without sentence or paragraph breaks frequently parenthetically for   pages and pages one idea crashing into another forming a unique rhetorical   approach to ideas few writers have the ability or chutzpah to match), unusual   syntax also often found in his writing, etc., etc., etc...


----------



## FollowingShadow (Jul 21, 2006)

[ot] ^^^rofl.[/ot]


----------



## andreaypich (Jul 29, 2006)

I didn't know 'As I Lay Dying' were named after a book. They're an appalling band.


----------



## IamLegend (Oct 8, 2006)

In what sense? Your disagreeing with their musical style alone isn't enough to label a band as "appalling". No I'm not a fan, I would of commented the same if you had mentioned any other band.


----------



## modified7 (Oct 13, 2006)

I rarely start a book and not finish it, it's maybe happened half a dozen times over the years......I've read hundreds of books.  As I Lay Dying is one of those I bought at a bookstore (rarely pay retail) and it just didn't do it for me.  To each his own.........


----------



## burnitdown (Nov 11, 2006)

Faulkner rules! He has a sense of humor too. The Sound and the Fury is his best, but As I Lay Dying one of his most experimental, a book about finding the human inside of our convoluted systems of self-rule. Good read!


----------



## MrTamborineMan (Dec 2, 2006)

This is easily Faulkner's most accessible work.  As with all his stuff, it takes some getting used to, especially when it comes to the language coupled with the S.O.C.  style.  However, once you do  get into it, it is one of the most enjoyable pieces of American literature to come out in the twentieth century.

"If my mother is a fish, and Jewel's mother is a horse, then who is Darl's mother?"


----------



## Jolly McJollyson (Dec 2, 2006)

Faulkner is like easy-mode Joyce and Beckett, but a genius nonetheless.

I actually really enjoy A Light in August, though all his works are very, very well done.


----------



## burnitdown (Dec 17, 2006)

Jolly McJollyson said:
			
		

> Faulkner is like easy-mode Joyce and Beckett, but a genius nonetheless.



He seems to be more content, less artifice than Joyce. More emotional connection to humans beyond pity as well.


----------

